# batman arkham city



## markbob917 (Aug 31, 2010)

anyone else preordered this? what sort of price is everyone getting?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Want it but im patient i can even wait till it goes budget...:lol:


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

james_death said:


> Want it but im patient i can even wait till it goes budget...:lol:


I'll second that...Looking forward to the game, but not going to pay full price for it.


----------



## Happy (Aug 16, 2010)

ill be standing in the midnight que for it with all my Clan


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

probably get it on release day, the first one was ace. doubt i'll be pre-ordering though, probably just pop in wherever has it cheapest


----------



## Buzz819 (Sep 30, 2008)

I the Collectors Edition on Preorder, picked it up for 60GBP from ozgameshop.com. A UK site that ships specifically to Australia, it is about 30GBP cheaper buying it that way.

Buzz


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

I seen this for sale on thehut.com, the game plus 4 disk special edition dark knight for £35 or the game plus dark knight and batman begins double pack blue ray for £36.


----------



## markbob917 (Aug 31, 2010)

mines in the post, have been upgraded for free to the steel case edition with catwoman as a dlc and batman year one costume dlc. looks like my weekends gone down the pan......


----------



## paddyirishman (Sep 21, 2009)

Anybody played this game yet?
If so, whats the verdict?
Ive got Arkham Asylum and thought it was great so will be getting this if the reviews are good


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Bought this last week - great game!

If you liked the first one you will love this one.

Completed the story mission and i'm now just picking up all the side missions.

Getting fed up finding the riddler trophys tho!


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

mini-hijack : what WAS the first one like, as I haven't played that one yet ?


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Good game also.

Play it before you play arkham city.


----------

